# Rosemary Extract in Pet Food Warning



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Willow's breeder sent me a link to an article warning about rosemary extract that may be in some "natural" pet foods. Thought others should know about the danger. Here is the link:

ROSEMARY EXTRACT: PET FOOD NEUTROTOXIN, SEIZURES


----------



## Askavi (Nov 5, 2015)

This is disheartening. I took another look at the ingredients of the food I feed my dogs. The final ingredient is rosemary extract. My 7 year old cockapoo has severe food allergies and the food we use works well for her. She's become much healthier since we began using it. No eye, ear, or skin infections in over a year. Since Havanese often have food allergies, we decided it would be best to put Raffy on it as well. I'm not sure what to think now. I hate to change Shady's food at all when she's healthier than ever.

Nutrisca® Chicken & Chickpea Dog Food


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Askavi said:


> This is disheartening. I took another look at the ingredients of the food I feed my dogs. The final ingredient is rosemary extract. My 7 year old cockapoo has severe food allergies and the food we use works well for her. She's become much healthier since we began using it. No eye, ear, or skin infections in over a year. Since Havanese often have food allergies, we decided it would be best to put Raffy on it as well. I'm not sure what to think now. I hate to change Shady's food at all when she's healthier than ever.
> 
> Nutrisca® Chicken & Chickpea Dog Food


I don't know what to advise you other than to maybe do more research online. Since you have been feeding the same food without any problems, maybe it's not an issue. Or maybe some dogs have a reaction and some don't.


----------

